# Martin Celebrates 60 years in 2011 with New “Onza 3” & “Firecat 400” & More



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

More pix

And congrats


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

very nice looking bows,,,congrats on 60 Year Anniversary


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

those are some nice looking bows cant wait to see the full lineup...:77:


----------



## WRC 51 (Sep 11, 2010)

A Martin was my first bow in the 80s and a Martin is what Iam shooting now.Great products and customer service. Thanks


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

ok cant wait for the new season to start already... new bows woohoo


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats to everyone at Martin....past and present!! 60 years in ANYTHING is awesome, let alone archery!! You've been doing something right all these years!!! Looking forward to the NEW year!!!


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

WRC 51 said:


> A Martin was my first bow in the 80s and a Martin is what Iam shooting now.Great products and customer service. Thanks


As was mine in the early 90's it was the Cougar Speed Flight with Mega Wheels. I have never been satified shooting another brand of bow till I came back and got a Firecat and from where I am now I will never leave again I promise:wink: I can't wait to see more pics and the specs for the 400. I wanted to add another Martin to my collection.


----------

